# Place of service for Nursing and assisted living facility



## narashimanbpt11@gmail.com (Feb 2, 2019)

Current  Procedural    Terminology    (CPT)    Codes    99304    Through    99318 

The   CPT   nursing   facility     services   codes   shall   be    used  with   POS  31  (skilled   nursing    facility    or    SNF)    if    the    patient    is    in    a    Part    A    SNF    stay.    They    shall    be    used    with    POS    32    (nursing    facility)    if    the    patient    does    not    have    Part    A    SNF    benefits    or    if    the    patient    is  
in    a    NF   or   in   a    non-*‐covered    SNF    stay   (e.g.,   there    was    no   preceding   three-*‐day    hospital    stay).    The    CPT    NF   code    definition    also    includes    POS    54    (intermediate    care    facility/mentally    retarded)    and    POS    56    (psychiatric    residential    treatment    center).    


CPT  Codes    99324    Through    99328    and    99334    Through    99337 :

Domiciliary,  rest    home    (e.g.,    boarding    home)    or    custodial    care    services    are    used    to    report    Evaluation    and    Management    (E/M)    services    to    residents    residing    in    a    facility    which    provides    room,    board    and    other    personal    assistance    services,    generally    on    a    long-*‐term    basis.    These    CPT    codes    are    used    to    report    E/M    services    in    facilities    assigned    POS   codes    13    (assisted    living    facility),    14    (group    home),    33    (custodial    care    facility),    and    55    (residential    substance    abuse    facility).    Assisted    living    facilities    may    also    be   known     as    adult   living   facilities.


Narashiman.R COC CPC


----------

